# I Gave In...



## D-B-J (Oct 6, 2014)

And changed the background of my website to white.  I still need to re-adjust colors, sizing, etc... but it's a work in progress.  For those of you who saw my background before, and now.. thoughts?

ANY comments at all would be greatly appreciated. I am by no means a graphic/web designer, and I realize that shows.  It all needs work, and I'm improving it slowly but surely. 


Red Skies Photography

Jake


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2014)

I like it.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 6, 2014)

sorry I cant remember what it looked like before??
mAYbe just play wid the colours until it looks rite to you?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 6, 2014)

Pretty good. When people come to your website, they see a picture of you being taken while you are taking a picture. People are gonna say how committed you are. This guy is the next best thing to the google car mapping everything. 



Website looks pretty good.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Oct 6, 2014)

I like the look! I normally do grey or bblack but white looks great on photo sites.


----------



## Borad (Oct 6, 2014)

I saw the old here. The white is an improvement.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 6, 2014)

Borad said:


> I saw the old here. The white is an improvement.



I disagree. I visited your web site just a couple days ago. I liked the black better. Just my vote.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2014)

I looked at the blog page, and the simplicity and tranquility of it ws noticeable! Eliminating the nautilus-shell-like spiral design, and then the white and black bordered areas, and moving to sikmple white is just sooooooo much more peaceful, and shifts the focus onto 1) the photos and 2) the writing. You have in effect, moved from a plaid suit coat and plaid pants from Goodwill, to a nice, *two-piece, tailored gray wool suit*. Good decision!!!


----------



## e.rose (Oct 6, 2014)

Much better.

Like I said, less is more.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 6, 2014)

I see you also found the Instagram widget! :sillysmi:


----------



## e.rose (Oct 6, 2014)

OH, c'mon. Where's my sillysmi?!

This is just getting downright ridiculous, TPF.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 7, 2014)

e.rose said:


> OH, c'mon. Where's my sillysmi?!
> 
> This is just getting downright ridiculous, TPF.


 
I would write Congress if I were you...


----------



## e.rose (Oct 7, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > OH, c'mon. Where's my sillysmi?!
> ...



I'm about to!!


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 7, 2014)

I like the nice clean white.  My pages have a dark grey background with noise to break up the smoothness.  I changed it when I got complaints about the white background not showing off the photos as well as a dark background, but I like the white for the look of the whole page.  I still wonder if changing it was the right choice.


----------



## snerd (Oct 7, 2014)

I like that you decided to stop and take counsel. I know at your tender young age, you kids know everything, but I was going to write a Convo to you saying to slow down and listen. Sometimes the geezers actually DO know what they're talking a bout. Much better-looking site now, I think.


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 7, 2014)

snerd said:


> I like that you decided to stop and take counsel. I know at your tender young age, you kids know everything, but I was going to write a Convo to you saying to slow down and listen. Sometimes the geezers actually DO know what they're talking a bout. Much better-looking site now, I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro



Oh I know. I can be quite stubborn sometimes [emoji5]️


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 7, 2014)

snerd said:


> I like that you decided to stop and take counsel. I know at your tender young age, you kids know everything, but I was going to write a Convo to you saying to slow down and listen. Sometimes the geezers actually DO know what they're talking a bout. Much better-looking site now, I think.


who's a geezer ?


----------



## Msteelio91 (Oct 7, 2014)

Much cleaner, looks good bud


----------



## waday (Oct 7, 2014)

Like the white better.  Definitely cleaner.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Oct 7, 2014)

MUCH better! As has been said before, the focus is shift directly to your very good photos. Question regarding the online proofing gallery you mention on your pricing page...I see you're using Squarespace (I think I missed that before), are you using a "hidden," password protected gallery for that?

Great improvements...although you still use the term, shutter actuations on your blog page for the engagement shoot.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 7, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> MUCH better! As has been said before, the focus is shift directly to your very good photos. Question regarding the online proofing gallery you mention on your pricing page...I see you're using Squarespace (I think I missed that before), are you using a "hidden," password protected gallery for that?
> 
> Great improvements...although you still use the term, shutter actuations on your blog page for the engagement shoot.



Oh I know I still have to edit the blog post, and yes, using shoot proof for proofing right now. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## snerd (Oct 7, 2014)

I opened a free Shoot Proof account a few weeks ago! Not that I have anything to put up there, though!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 7, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Oh I know I still have to edit the blog post, and yes, using shoot proof for proofing right now. We'll see how that goes.


"shoot" is a term that is very different in a variety of hobbies/professions.
I suggest a different term like just "proofs".  otherwise we may have a bunch of NRA folk buying cameras, or things that look like cameras  lol


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 7, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I know I still have to edit the blog post, and yes, using shoot proof for proofing right now. We'll see how that goes.
> ...




But the site IS called "SHOOT proof..."


----------



## MichaelHenson (Oct 7, 2014)

Do you sell your prints through there as well?


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 7, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> Do you sell your prints through there as well?



I've only sold one through there, but ended up handling the money/transaction stuff personally.  It's an option I'm thinking of removing... doesn't seem to be generating any revenue and currently it's just an "extra tab"


----------



## MichaelHenson (Oct 7, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> MichaelHenson said:
> 
> 
> > Do you sell your prints through there as well?
> ...



Gotcha...I'm just starting to build a portfolio and I'm thinking that I'll give Squarespace's "hidden, password protected" gallery option a try for proofs and just have the client email me with the filename of their picks...I'm still a long way from paying a monthly fee for something like that...I'm glad y'all mentioned it though! I'm definitely keeping it saved so I can use it once I get there...


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 7, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelHenson said:
> ...



Good luck!


----------



## MichaelHenson (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks! With all the phenomenal photographers on here, I can't help but get better as long as I apply what I'm reading! Keep the good stuff coming! Love your work!


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 7, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> Thanks! With all the phenomenal photographers on here, I can't help but get better as long as I apply what I'm reading! Keep the good stuff coming! Love your work!



Thank you very much! Many on here inspire me. It's like a trickle down affect. We are all inspired by others and our OWN works inspire others. Kinda cool if you ask me [emoji5]️


----------



## jkzo (Oct 7, 2014)

May be a logo on any of the top corners would look great....


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 8, 2014)

jkzo said:


> May be a logo on any of the top corners would look great....



I've tried it before and didn't like it.. But I'll try again.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Oct 8, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> jkzo said:
> 
> 
> > May be a logo on any of the top corners would look great....
> ...



What about a logo at the bottom left or right corners? You have some empty space there that might look good filled up? Also, what about including your contact info at the bottom (opposite the logo)? That way, no matter where they are at on your site, potential clients have your contact info available...

I'm loving the changes you've made! It's very clean, very focused on images, etc. Great stuff!


----------



## photog4life (Oct 9, 2014)

I like it much better with the white... The black background looks like the type of background you would use on myspace. Though, once I realized it was your photo and not a random background I did like it better. 


Great work by the way. I loved your wedding photos.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 9, 2014)

photog4life said:


> I like it much better with the white... The black background looks like the type of background you would use on myspace. Though, once I realized it was your photo and not a random background I did like it better.
> 
> 
> Great work by the way. I loved your wedding photos.



Well thank you! [emoji5]️[emoji106]


----------

